# Druckregelung über zwei Pumpen



## Aiman (25 Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab 3 Pumpen die Pumpe 1 wird geregelt über ein Druckregler (FPID) und Pumpe 2 und Pumpe 3 sind ungeregelt.

das Problem ist Bei Störung Pumpe 1 keine Druckregelung möglich!!!!!!!!!!!!!

meine Frage ist:

Wie könnte die Druckregelung über Pumpe 1 und Pumpe 1 Möglich Passieren???

wie kann ich die Rückmeldung Drehzahl Istwert Pumpe 3 möglich machen??


Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Aiman (25 Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab 3 Pumpen die Pumpe 1 wird geregelt über ein Druckregler und Pumpe 2 und Pumpe 3 sind ungeregelt.

das Problem ist Bei Störung Pumpe 1 keine Druckregelung möglich!!!!!!!!!!!!!

meine Frage ist:

Wie könnte die Druckregelung über Pumpe 1 und Pumpe 1 Möglich Passieren???

wie kann ich die Rückmeldung Drehzahl Istwert Pumpe 3 möglich machen??


Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## DaPivo (25 Februar 2020)

Wie schaut das System genau aus? Sind die Pumpen parallel oder in Reihe? Wo sitzt die Druckmessung für die Regelung? Über was wird die Pumpe 1 geregelt (FU/Drehzahlsteller?)?
Welche Druckbereiche werden benötigt und welche Drücke liefern die Pumpen?
Könnte es funktionieren, dass man einen Grunddruck mit den ungeregelten Pumpen erzeugt und den Rest dann mit der geregelten Pumpe nur noch draufregelt?


----------



## Aiman (25 Februar 2020)

Pumpe 1 mit FU
Pumpe 2 mit Sanftanlasser
Pumpe 3 mit FU



Pumpe 1 übernimmt die komplette Druckregelung (steuert auch Pumpe 2 und 3 an)



Auf FU Pumpe 1 legt  Sollwert (Poti 0...10V)  und Istwert Netzdruck (4...20mA)

Also ich dachte mir mit Zwei Regler oder wie sieht Ihr??


----------



## JanB1 (25 Februar 2020)

Ich komme bei deiner Aufgabenstellung nicht ganz nach. 

Was willst du hier genau machen?
Wie ist der Aufbau des Systems? Welche Pumpe ist wo angehängt?
Du hast auf dem FU von Pumpe 1 direkt einen Potentiometer mit 0..10V und den Istwert Netzdruck angelegt aber willst unabhängig vom FU sein (da ja alles abschmiert wenn der FU in Störung geht)

Meiner Meinung nach brauchst du hier mindestens 1 SPS auf der du den Sollwert vom Poti und den Istwert anlegst. Die SPS soll dann anhand bestimmter Kriterien entscheiden, ob nur Pumpe 1 benötigt wird oder ob Pumpe 2 und 3 ebenfalls dazugeschaltet werden sollen.
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob es hier so komplexe Regler gibt mit denen du das machen könntest, aber eine SPS dürfte wohl am besten sein, da du damit auch den Fehler eines FUs detektieren und abfangen (andere Pumpe einschalten und Benachrichtigung über HMI, ev. automatischer Quittierungsversuch) kannst.


----------



## Aiman (25 Februar 2020)

ja natürlich benutze ich schon ein SPS jetzt, aber da ich nur ein Druckregler habe, dessen Ausgang zum Drehzahl Pp1 geht, brauche ich auch einen alternativer Weg wenn der Pumpe 1 gestört ist.


----------



## JanB1 (25 Februar 2020)

Wie meinst du du hast nur 1 Druckregler? Du kannst mit der SPS ja die anderen beiden Pumpen ansteuern in Abhängigkeit des Sollwertes. Und innerhalb der SPS kannst du ja so viele Regelkreise aufziehen wie du willst. Die Regler kannst du dann per Analogwert ansteuern oder falls die Regler dies unterstützen per Prozesswort, dann hast du auch mit dem Statuswort immer den Betriebszustand des Reglers.

Ich frage nochmals: wie ist dein Aufbau? Hast du ein Schaltbild? Bisher hast du nirgends erwähnt dass du eine SPS hast. Welche Komponenten sind denn vorhanden und wie miteinander verschaltet und was für Möglichkeiten haben wir?


----------



## Heinileini (25 Februar 2020)

. . . . . . .


----------



## Heinileini (25 Februar 2020)

Aiman schrieb:


> Pumpe 1 mit FU
> Pumpe 2 mit Sanftanlasser
> Pumpe 3 mit FU
> 
> ...


Ich denke, Du willst nur einen einzigen Druck regeln - warum sollten sich zwei (oder mehr) Regler darum prügeln?

Mach doch erstmal eine BestandsAufnahme.
Allein mit Pumpe  1 schaffst Du Drücke von ....,.. bis ...,.. hPa.
Allein mit Pumpe  2 schaffst Du Drücke von ....,.. bis ...,.. hPa.
Allein mit Pumpe  3 schaffst Du Drücke von ....,.. bis ...,.. hPa.
Mit Pumpe  1 und  2 schaffst Du Drücke von ....,.. bis ...,.. hPa.
Mit Pumpe  2 und  3 schaffst Du Drücke von ....,.. bis ...,.. hPa.
Mit Pumpe  3 und  1 schaffst Du Drücke von ....,.. bis ...,.. hPa.
Mit Pumpe 1,2 und 3 schaffst Du Drücke von ....,.. bis ...,.. hPa.

Welche Drücke willst Du vorgeben?      Von ....,.. bis ...,.. hPa.



Aiman schrieb:


> das Problem ist Bei Störung Pumpe 1 keine Druckregelung möglich!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aber über Pumpe 3 mit FU könntest Du ersatzweise regeln.
Dazu müssen aber die Pumpen 2 und 3 - ohne Unterstützung durch Pumpe 1 - schon in der Lage sein, den geforderten Druck aufrechtzuhalten.
Wenn aber Pumpe 2 und 3 schon den geforderten Druck erreichen bzw. überschreiten, wie willst Du dann mit Pumpe 1 (wenn sie nicht ausgefallen ist) den Druck regeln?

Du hast geschrieben: "Pumpe 1 übernimmt die komplette Druckregelung (steuert auch Pumpe 2 und 3 an)".
Anscheinend bist Du mit Deinen Überlegungen auf dem richtigen Wege - aber uns ist nicht damit geholfen, dass Du uns zwischen den Zeilen lesen/rätseln lässt.
Mal unabhängig von ProgrammierStrategien - wie sieht Deine "PumpStrategie" aus?


----------



## JanB1 (26 Februar 2020)

Ich habe mit Aiman im privaten Chat ein paar Nachrichten ausgetauscht und ich denke wir sind aktuell auf dem Weg zu einer Lösung.

Das Fliessbild ist wie folgt:







Als kurzer Abriss:

Pumpe 1 ist im "Normalbetrieb" alleinig dafür verantwortlich von einem Ausgangsdruck von 2000 mbar auf einen maximalen Solldruck von 5000 mbar zu erhöhen.
Pumpe 2 wird dazugeschaltet wenn Pumpe 1 alleine den geforderten Druck nicht erreichen kann
Pumpe 3 übernimmt im Störfall von Pumpe 1 den Regelungsbetrieb ODER wenn Pumpe 1 ordnungsgemäss funktioniert aber mit Pumpe 1 & 2 zusammen der Solldruck nicht erreicht werden kann springt Pumpe 3 als Hilfspumpe ein

Die Regelung wird über die SPS gemacht, die FUs nehmen nur einen Analog-Sollwert an der die Ausgangsdrehzahl beeinflusst.
Im SPS Programm existiert aktuell ein Baustein PID welcher in Abhängigkeit vom vorgegebenen Sollwert und dem aktuellen Ist-Druck den Ausgangs-Analogwert ändert, welcher auf den FU von Pumpe 1 gezogen wird.

Ich habe nun vorgeschlagen dass im Fehlerfall von Pumpe 1 der Ausgangssollwert einfach auf Pumpe 3 "umgeleitet" wird, da die Regelstrecke an sich ja identisch bleibt. Eventuell muss hier etwas mit dem D-Anteil gespielt werden damit der PID während dem Hochlauf der Pumpe 3 (ich weiss nicht wie gross die Pumpe ist) nicht den Sollwert überschiesst.


----------



## Cassandra (26 Februar 2020)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Als kurzer Abriss:
> 
> Pumpe 1 ist im "Normalbetrieb" alleinig dafür verantwortlich von einem Ausgangsdruck von 2000 mbar auf einen maximalen Solldruck von 5000 mbar zu erhöhen.
> Pumpe 2 wird dazugeschaltet wenn Pumpe 1 alleine den geforderten Druck nicht erreichen kann
> Pumpe 3 übernimmt im Störfall von Pumpe 1 den Regelungsbetrieb ODER wenn Pumpe 1 ordnungsgemäss funktioniert aber mit Pumpe 1 & 2 zusammen der Solldruck nicht erreicht werden kann springt Pumpe 3 als Hilfspumpe ein


Mir kommt die Aufgabenstellung etwas komisch vor. 
Wer hat das Konzept aufgestellt?
Von welcher Leistung / Durchfluss reden wir hier?
  Um was für eine Anwendung handelt es sich?

Werft mal einen Blick in folgendes Handbuch:
https://www.ksb.com/blob/8856/ca55f.../band-4-de-planungshinweise-know-how-data.pdf

Da wird einiges zum parallelen Betrieb von Pumpen beschrieben…


----------



## Cassandra (26 Februar 2020)

Doppelpost...


----------

